# Best daily football tips free



## wawbet (Jun 5, 2022)

​*Football betting tips and predictions*​*football today's tips*​



*05/06/2022*


Our matchs predictions are fully researched and provided in good faith but no profits are guaranteed. Betting Tips Today by wawbetting team  is a method used in sports betting, to predict the outcome of football matches by means of statistical tools.





Czech Republic vs Spain  prediction​Match prediction​
*Prediction and Analysis for this UEFA Nations League game:*
Czech Republic meets Spain in a match of 2 round in UEFA Nations League this at 19:45 GMT.


In the last 5 matches *Czech Republic* have won 3 matches, 1 ended in a draw and they have lost 1 match.
In the Over Under 2.5 market Czech Republic in the last 5 matches got *over 2.5 goals* in 2 matches, and *under 2.5 goals *in 3 matches.
Czech Republic have scored 12 goals in the last 5 matches and conceded 3 goals.



In the last 5 matches *Spain* have won 4 matches, 1 ended in a draw and they have lost 0 matches.
in the Over *Under 2.5 *market Spain in the last 5 matches got *over 2.5 goals* in 2 matches, and under 2.5 goals in 3 matches.
Spain have scored 10 goals in the last 5 matches and conceded 2 goals.


our safe tip for the match is over 1.5 gaol​*1X2 prediction : Spain win*​

*Gibraltar vs North Macedonia Perdiction *​Match prediction​*Gibraltar meets North Macedonia in a match of a round in UEFA Nations League this at 17:00 GMT.*

North Macedonia has been making steady progress in recent months. After participating in their first major competition (Euro) in 2021, they almost upset the odds in March during the play-offs for the World Cup.
The Lions surprised Italy (1-0) in the semi-final but were unable to repeat the feat in the final against Portugal (2-0 defeat). These are very interesting results for this modest team, which was promoted to the C league at the end of the inaugural edition of the Nations League and then narrowly missed out on promotion to the B league. The Macedonians travelled to Bulgaria on Thursday where they could only manage a 1-1 draw.
*Northern Macedonia's advantage on form*
our safe tip for the match : Macedonia win
​Portugal vs Switzerland Prediction​Match prediction​*Prediction and  Analysis for this UEFA Nations League game:
Portugal meets Switzerland in a match of a round in UEFA Nations League this at 19:45 GMT.*

Portugal, winners of the first edition of the Nations League, started the four-match international window with a 1-1 draw in Spain.
Switzerland are serious outsiders in this group, which also includes Spain, who beat them in the quarter-finals of Euro 2020, and the Czech Republic, who beat them 2-1 in the Czech Republic on the first day.
*Portugal have a slight advantage in terms of form.*

our safe tip for the match : Portugal win
*Statistics predict over 1.5

correct score possibility : 2-0 / 2-1*

​Peru vs New Zealand prediction​Match prediction​*Mathematical Prediction and Analysis for this International friendly Match game:
Peru meets New Zealand in a match of a round in International Match this at 16:30 GMT.*

In the last 5 matches Peru have won 3 matches, 1 ended in a draw and they have lost 1 match.
As far as both teams to score goes in the last 5 matches Peru have 1 match with a Yes in both teams have scored, and 4 matches with a No in both teams to score.
In the last 5 matches New Zealand have won 5 matches, 0 ended in a draw and they have lost 0 matches.
As far as both teams to score goes in the last 5 matches New Zealand have 1 match with a Yes in both teams have scored, and 4 matches with a No in both teams to score.
*Peru Win*


More predictions Here​








						Betting football tips for today
					

Our matchs predictions are fully researched and provided in good faith but no profits are guaranteed. Betting Tips Today by wawbetting team  is a meth




					www.wawbetting.com
				






​


----------

